# POET calculator?



## DND Dan (13 Feb 2012)

Just wondering.  I can't help but noticing when I am glancing through the PIPS on AC that there is all sorts of cosign and physics involved.  I'm curious as to when I'm POET how much of the math that you do will be required to be done in your head?  I have a graphing calculator and I'm curious is this is somehting that is going to be heavily utilized while on course or if it will be collecting dust in the kit box?  I find it hard to believe that it would not be allowed but I know that common sense is so often looked at with scorn.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jmlane (13 Feb 2012)

How could it hurt to bring it, even if you cannot or will not use it? Does not seem like a bad idea in any respect, but alas, I have no idea how such an aid would be viewed by the POET staff.

POET sounds like a cool course. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Occam (13 Feb 2012)

I can't speak to CFSCE policy, but at CFNES on the Naval side of the house, calculators which could store formulae were not allowed.  Standard scientific calculators were allowed.

You had to rely on memory to remember Rtotal = (R1 x R2)/(R1 + R2), for example.


----------



## DND Dan (13 Feb 2012)

Thank you for the replies.  Right now I am focusing my efforts on looking at a problem and know how to achieve it.  Hopefully I'll have all the equations memorized before I ever see them on a powerpoint.


----------



## Sorcerer-tech (13 Feb 2012)

I finished POET last July and a calculator of that magnitude is definitely not needed, in fact would not be allowed as all exams have to be done with their calculators as per standards and possibilities of cheating.  Hope that helps you out


----------



## JaY_III (28 Mar 2012)

Does anyone know what model number of calculator is used for testing?
I would like to get one before my course to do the pre study package with.


----------

